# Remy Presas Jr. Seminar in California



## Don Rearic (Jan 22, 2002)

Datu Kelly Worden, asked me to post this around for you fine people, in various Forums.

*Remy Presas Jr.
MARCH 2 & 3, 2002 IN SAN PABLO
SOLIS MARTIAL ARTS GYM
PHONE: 510-235-6565
DIRECTOR EDDIE SOLIS
E-MAIL eddiesolis@aol.com
1169 23rd. St.
San Pablo Ca. 94806

Several Masters from The Philippines will be there as well as Datu Kelly Worden.*


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Don Rearic _
> *Several Masters from The Philippines will be there*



Can you be more specific? I don't see further details at the MARPPIO web page.

I notice they have not yet taken www.marppio.com which si what I always type in when I look for their page! I then recall it's actually at www.modernarnis.com.


----------



## DPRESAS (Feb 10, 2002)

Senior Master Rodel Dagooc  and possibly Roland Dantes , both senior masters  was the first students of the late GM Presas and has over 40 years experience in  the field of Modern Arnis.:asian:


----------

